# Looking for artist for graphic novel collab



## Johnnyb333 (Apr 19, 2021)

I am looking for an artist to collaborate on a graphic novel or possible novels. I don't want to give away too much plot but it will involve angels and demons, comedy and horror. Please lmk if interested! I already have 200 songs published for tv/film and now ready to enter this arena.


----------



## Aditparsial (Apr 28, 2021)

Johnnyb333 said:


> I am looking for an artist to collaborate on a graphic novel or possible novels. I don't want to give away too much plot but it will involve angels and demons, comedy and horror. Please lmk if interested! I already have 200 songs published for tv/film and now ready to enter this arena.


Hello, 
my name is Aditya 
I interested with your project

You can check my work from my my web https://aditparsial.com/ 
Or gallery on Instagram : @Aditparsial, and Deviant Art
aditparsial - Professional, General Artist | DeviantArt 

If you like it, please reply to my email : [email protected]

Thanks for your time

Best Regard, 
Aditparsial


----------

